# What snowshoes?



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

What do you mean carve on a split? You mean ride it? There are several members on here that split with regularity.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

buy a new raptor, keep your old legacy and split it with the voile kit. get a crapped out shithouse board to practice the cut on and then cut the legacy...


.... and get a pair of sparks or rughty bindings


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can buy snowshoes, but once you get a split you'll probably never use them again. I'd go with Shred's advice.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, skip spending real money on snowshoes. If you need a pair in the meantime, keep an eye out on CL. I think I paid like $30 for my Tubbs and they were in virtually new condition.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If you live in the snow snowshoes aren't a bad thing to have anyways. But if your going to spend real money spend it on a split, not shoes.

BTW, I didn't realize how inexpensive a Voile split kit is when compared with buying a new manufactured split. I wish I had a board worth splitting, I'd be doing this right now.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well keep in mind the split kit doesn't get you skins, which I believe are another $180. If you have a board that you already want to cut, it's probably the way to go. If you are looking at spending any sort of real money on a deck and then you're going to split it, probably not. For an extra $100-$300 you would probably be into a manufactured deck. DIY is certainly a great way to go, don't get me wrong.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a DIY and this weekend riding corn I could really tell it was wobbly. I for sure am buying a production split for next year.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

snowvols said:


> What do you mean carve on a split? You mean ride it?


I mean something like freecarve, softboot carving. Not just ride it in a powder, but hardly push it in every turn. That's not a solid board with torsion stiffness, does it ever reasonable? Or that's bad idea? Keep in mind, that i'm a bigger guy. 

2all: heh... got an idea, that i shouldn't spend $ on a snowshoes, and keep it for split. 
Well, for now, 2 freeride boards is too much for me, i'd be in doubt which one to ride, since we're riding out ot bounds all the time, even on a resorts.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes you can push the limits of what you are doing on a splitboard. I think Jeremy Jones has proven that. 

If you check out the Trip Report forum on this site, there are several reports from riding in the backcountry on splits from forum members. Look for posts in there by Snowolf, Snowvols, Jeri534, and myself. I do not feel limited in anyway. In fact, being on a splitboard doesn't even factor into my decision making. I'm also a 240lb guy, though I don't have the Sasquatch foot you have. Still, with splitboards you are slightly raised off the board. So toe and heel drag is much less of an issue on them.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not talking about the limits in a fresh powder, it's all ok. I'm talking about hardpack(or what does it named...)
Once i told push all the turns and carving i mean something like alpine snowboarding. Laying down in turns and fast speed(i hit 100kmh this winter). I doubt that, split and non-split board would feel the same on a hardpack. Check the photos from last season:




I don't think about the foot, wide board and powder is ok, at any angles. And i got a pair of Burton risers, that really helps.

I'd choose a raptor for all i mentioned. And snowshoes.. Just a cheapo way to get far away from the lifts. However i very appreciate all the comments.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Personally I go in the backcountry for powder not the crusty crap. On days where there is an unbreakable crust, I trade in the split for the park board. In the BC you can have best conditions ever or worst conditions ever.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, I'm a bit confused why you would want to, on purpose, ride (what is normally considered) crappy backcountry conditions.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

TLN said:


> I'm not talking about the limits in a fresh powder, it's all ok. I'm talking about hardpack(or what does it named...)
> Once i told push all the turns and carving i mean something like alpine snowboarding. Laying down in turns and fast speed(i hit 100kmh this winter). I doubt that, split and non-split board would feel the same on a hardpack. Check the photos from last season:
> 
> 
> ...


I went faster than that on an Odin splitboard at Loveland ski area last your. What is your point?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Also, if you are using a split, the only icy hard packed conditions you are going to find is on an out track. Maybe a couloir that you hadn't let softened up enough in the spring. Otherwise, if it's icy hard pack in the bc, you are not going to want to ride it no matter what you are only. Shit doesn't get firm like a groomer. It's all death cookies out there.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

My point is once i get one board for all, I wanna be sure how the split works in conditions, i listed. Sometimes i ride pow only, sometime i wanna lay down in a fast turns. I don't ask about pow, i'm sure long splitboard is fine there. Have a split and solid freeride board is pricey for me. Factory split cost $1000 plus bindings for $300 and shipping to Kazachstan it'b total $1.5k. Split my own board and get Raptor, or Elimintaor would get me in $1000 too. 
And grab a snowshoes(which i asked about) is $100 + shipping here, and that's many times less.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well as long as you don't want to do any real backcountry touring snowshoes will be fine. 

I generally ride a solid board when I go ride chairlifts and use the split when I am earning my turns.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Or you can be like me and get bored with riding your RC board and take your split up the mountain since it is regular cambered and jib on it. The looks you get are rather funny for jibbing a split, but it's just a board.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Well as long as you don't want to do any real backcountry touring snowshoes will be fine.
> 
> I generally ride a solid board when I go ride chairlifts and use the split when I am earning my turns.


that was my idea. I don't mind real backcountry, but i won't get there often. You're not riding alone, are you? So i find snowshoes nice way to get a couple kilos off the lifts or help get myself out of pow. 

So, does any one have opinions on what snowshoes to get? should i go with "higher" alpine 180 or it'be enough to have a cheaper one?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bigger snowshoes will give you more float. Either way, they kind of suck, but are better than post holing.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

MSR Evo Ascents. whatever snowshoe you get MUST have a heel lift bar.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would actually say that more important than the heel bar would be to get a snowshoe that has an aggressive teeth pattern on the back of the tail for side hilling. Then the heel bar. Fortunately the snowshoes that Shred is recommending have both.


----------

